# towing a trailar behind my 28 foot travel trailar



## brandon meier (Oct 4, 2009)

hello everybody i have a ford f250 diesel and i tow a 28 foot cherokee travel trailar i was wonder what was the law for towing another trailar off the back of my travel trailar? and what i think the max tongue weight would be now i have about 800 lbs of weight now i want to tow a 5x8 utilty trailar with my quad and gentaror and some misc.stuff


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 5, 2009)

Re: towing a trailar behind my 28 foot travel trailar



This sounds familiar....

We really can't just answer your question. We need to know where you are. Each state has different laws. Here in Virginia, you CANNOT tow 2 trailers. Now, if your home state allows it, Va will let you drive through the state, but your fair game if you have Va tags!!


----------



## brandon meier (Oct 5, 2009)

Re: towing a trailar behind my 28 foot travel trailar

i live in cailfornia that great state for making everything hard lol and i have a class a all ready


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Re: towing a trailar behind my 28 foot travel trailar

Trying to cut and paste this for u.OK IT WORKED
CALIFORNIA: Maximum RV width 102 in.; maximum motorhome length 40 ft.(45 ft. on some highways); maximum trailer length 40 ft.; maximum RV height 14 ft.; maximum combined length for two-vehicle combination, 65 ft. Riding is allowed in truck campers if passengers are seat-belted; in fifth-wheel trailers with safety glass and an audible or visual device connected with tow vehicle, plus at least one exit must be able to be opened from both outside and inside the trailer. Vehicles towing trailers or dinghies are restricted to the right-hand lane. Overnight parking in rest areas not allowed. RV Safety Requirements: Over 1,500 lbs.: trailer brakes, breakaway switch and safety chains. All power-brake systems require breakaway switch. Chains may be required during winter months on mountain roads. Driving Laws: Right turn on red permitted, unless posted otherwise (but not on red arrow). At least two/three riders for carpool lane as posted. More Information: California Highway Patrol, 444 N. 3rd St., Suite 310, Sacramento CA 95814; (916) 445-1865. www.dot.ca.gov/hq/traffopr/trucks/bus-mh/bus-map.html. Emergency number: 911.


----------



## brandon meier (Oct 5, 2009)

Re: towing a trailar behind my 28 foot travel trailar

thank u h2h1 that helps with my tow rig and the trailar and the little is rite a 65 feet i guess i will have to try it and see what happends lol thats the problom with ca thay can never give u a strait anwser i appreachit all the help if there is anymore info i would relly apprchet it


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 6, 2009)

Re: towing a trailar behind my 28 foot travel trailar

Here is a link that can help anyone with this question.

http://www.readybrake.com/state_laws.html


----------

